# Lot of 14 CPGA cpus....



## Ellie (May 8, 2012)

14 cpus for sale...thnx for looking

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261019614842


----------



## ΩPhoenix (May 19, 2012)

Ellie said:


> 14 cpus for sale...thnx for looking
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261019614842


 
Aren't those worth more as collectors items?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 19, 2012)

ΩPhoenix said:


> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> > 14 cpus for sale...thnx for looking
> ...



No sir.


----------



## Ellie (May 21, 2012)

well this lot not Sold ......
i Add the chips to Some other BIG lot ill Prepare for sale (over 2,5 kilos of hi grade goldTop cpus PGAs pentium class purple-white ceramic dips ect......


----------



## realone414 (Jul 1, 2013)

I would be willing to do the refining part of this for you if you don't want to do it yourself or if you are willing to sell them for a low price ill buy them outright.

It should be noted that this person (realone414 --- Shane Alexander Morn, of Milwaukee, Wisconsin,) has been convicted of theft, and has been accused of not making a settlement on toll refining. Do business with him at your own risk.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19668&p=201371#p201371


----------

